# Ibanez Prestige RG652FX



## Hendog (Feb 3, 2014)

Considering my first Ibanez Prestige. This model has a street price of only $999.

Thoughts?

Electric Guitars RG - RG652FX Prestige | Ibanez guitars

I love RG's but I have never considered a Prestige until now. Are they really noticeably better/worth the money?


----------



## rreeves (Feb 4, 2014)

That guitar is one of the best looking Ibanez guitars I've seen in a while.

Prestige is a high quality guitar IMO.


----------



## Skully124 (Feb 4, 2014)

I can honestly, prestige ibanezes are the best, i love my prestige more than anything and i look forward to getting more


----------



## rapterr15 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 4, 2014)

EDIT, N/M, that is a sparkle color, mine is just gloss.

Anyways, a lovely looking guitar. That is a fantastic street price for a prestige.


----------



## source field (Feb 4, 2014)

Affordable prestige model with fixed bridge, great pups, solid neck & locking tuner


----------



## Vrollin (Feb 4, 2014)

Not one thing on that guitar would need changing. If I were you, I'd jump on it!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 4, 2014)

Just be sure you like super-thin necks. 
Your other RG's might not be quite that sleek.
Not a bad idea to check with calipers just for reference sake.


----------



## Viginez (Feb 4, 2014)

wow
these are great specs for a sub 1000 guitar
i'm a bit confused
it has that killer pickup combo AND a super wizard neck


----------



## axemanrio (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a Prestige, and at this price new, you won't find a better instrument.


----------



## DarthV (Feb 4, 2014)

Can't go wrong with that! Find the Tone Zone to be a little too middy, but that's just me.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 4, 2014)

Definitely grab this. $1K Prestige with fixed bridge, locking tuners and Dimarzio pickups (new) is a killer deal. 

I wonder if these guitars were done to satisfy the market looking for a new RGA121 (in terms of spec and price) 

Props to Ibanez on this.


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's my Ibanez Prestige. The fretwork is impeccable.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 4, 2014)

rapterr15 said:


>




Where's the gif of Gus Fring saying "Do It"?

Edit:


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 4, 2014)

Prestiges are great, I don't settle for less. Buy from the axe palace or rich harris (ibanezrules) and you'll get a sweet setup too.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 4, 2014)

Do it man, im contemplating the subterranean purple 7 string model


----------



## gunch (Feb 5, 2014)

Definitely would get one myself


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 5, 2014)

That's yummy.


----------



## smfcbow (Feb 5, 2014)

I may just sell my RG1451 and get one of these. Locking tuners,Diamarzios,MIJ, under 1000 new? Yes please!


----------



## DarthV (Feb 5, 2014)

smfcbow said:


> I may just sell my RG1451 and get one of these. Locking tuners,Diamarzios,MIJ, under 1000 new? Yes please!



Why not just install locking tuners and pickups of your choice into you 1451?

Anyone know the exact locking tuner model that they use? Would love to add a set to my rga121.


----------



## smfcbow (Feb 5, 2014)

DarthV said:


> Why not just install locking tuners and pickups of your choice into you 1451?
> 
> Anyone know the exact locking tuner model that they use? Would love to add a set to my rga121.



For the money of new pickups and gotoh magnalocks( that's the tuners on that guitar) I could pay like 100 more for a brand new guitar


----------



## DarthV (Feb 5, 2014)

smfcbow said:


> For the money of new pickups and gotoh magnalocks( that's the tuners on that guitar) I could pay like 100 more for a brand new guitar



Guess it depends on your local used market, but around here I see most selling for ~50% of their new cost. At much more than that, they just don't sell.


----------



## Hendog (Feb 5, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Just be sure you like super-thin necks.
> Your other RG's might not be quite that sleek.
> Not a bad idea to check with calipers just for reference sake.



I have owned a number of RG's but never a Prestige. I didn't realize this neck was thinner. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hendog (Feb 5, 2014)

DarthV said:


> Can't go wrong with that! Find the Tone Zone to be a little too middy, but that's just me.



I have read that the Tone Zone can be bass heavy and somewhat muddy. 

I play Prog Metal and I do play lead. Even know I don't really play Djent music, I do really like/need tight riffing capabilities out of this guitar. 

Is the Tone Zone suitable? Especially considering it's Alnico!


----------



## DarthV (Feb 5, 2014)

Hendog said:


> I have read that the Tone Zone can be bass heavy and somewhat muddy.
> 
> I play Prog Metal and I do play lead. Even know I don't really play Djent music, I do really like/need tight riffing capabilities out of this guitar.
> 
> Is the Tone Zone suitable? Especially considering it's Alnico!



In basswood? I think it does push the mids a little too much. Easy to EQ out. But that's just my opinion. The Air Norton is great.

Either way, this is a great guitar at a great price. For someone that wants the stock pickups, it's even better. Worst case scenario just has you selling the Tone Zone and putting in a pickup of your choice. Might cost you an extra $30?


----------



## s4tch (Feb 5, 2014)

Hendog said:


> I have read that the Tone Zone can be bass heavy and somewhat muddy.



That may happen in a mahogany guitar, but in basswood and alder, the Tone Zone slays at the bridge. 

However, the Air Norton might be just a little too bassy in some guitars. When it's not, it's one of my favorite neck pickups. Usually the TZ/AN combo works fine in basswood.


----------



## Gio18 (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I may save up for this or a used 3120 hmmmmmmm


----------



## Hendog (Feb 15, 2014)

Bump for more opinions on the Tone Zone bridge pickup for tight metal and lead work.


----------



## Jarmake (Feb 15, 2014)

Gio18 said:


> I think I may save up for this or a used 3120 hmmmmmmm



I'll always give my vote for the 3120. But then again, I might be biased a bit...


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 15, 2014)

Hendog said:


> I have read that the Tone Zone can be bass heavy and somewhat muddy.
> 
> I play Prog Metal and I do play lead. Even know I don't really play Djent music, I do really like/need tight riffing capabilities out of this guitar.
> 
> Is the Tone Zone suitable? Especially considering it's Alnico!



The ToneZone is awesome in Basswood IMO. It's one of my personal favorite bridge pickups and is great for it's versatility. It can cover pretty much any genre.


----------

